# Daniel Geale vs Jarrod Fletcher - 3rd December Horden Pavillion.



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Both coming off KO losses last start. Daniel Geale to the phenomenon that is Gennady Golovkin and Jarrod Fletcher to the impressive Danny Jacobs. 

A hugely important fight for both guys. A must win if they want to stay in contention.

Who wins and why?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Daniel wins pretty comfortably, maybe a stoppage.

I'm not sure whether to go to this, anyone else going? 
@bruiserh89 you coming up for it?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Daniel wins pretty comfortably, maybe a stoppage.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to go to this, anyone else going?
> 
> @bruiserh89 you coming up for it?


I think Geale will win and perhaps fairly comfortably. But if Fletcher did happen to get up it wouldn't surprise me if Geale decided to hang the gloves up. This fight is just so important for both going forward.

There is a also an absolute cracker fight on the undercard too between Jake Carr and Renold Quinlan. Should make for a good night's boxing.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> I think Geale will win and perhaps fairly comfortably. But if Fletcher did happen to get up it wouldn't surprise me if Geale decided to hang the gloves up. This fight is just so important for both going forward.
> 
> There is a also an absolute cracker fight on the undercard too between Jake Carr and Renold Quinlan. Should make for a good night's boxing.


I recon this is more important for Geale to win, and win he will. I don't get why Aussie fight fans don't get behind good domestic match-ups like they do in the UK? The loser of this will still have good domestic fights that can be made, just a pity local fans don't get behind them enough for decent money to be involved to make it worth while.

As for Carr-Quinlan, this is the fourth time this fight has been schedualed.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I recon this is more important for Geale to win, and win he will. I don't get why Aussie fight fans don't get behind good domestic match-ups like they do in the UK? The loser of this will still have good domestic fights that can be made, just a pity local fans don't get behind them enough for decent money to be involved to make it worth while.
> 
> As for Carr-Quinlan, this is the fourth time this fight has been schedualed.


I reckon Daniel Geale would retire if he lost, and it would probably be a good decision. Do you see it the same way?

I've seen Carr-Quinlan listed a few times and kept wondering what happened to it. Hopefully this time they will actually get in the ring together.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> I reckon Daniel Geale would retire if he lost, and it would probably be a good decision. Do you see it the same way?
> 
> I've seen Carr-Quinlan listed a few times and kept wondering what happened to it. Hopefully this time they will actually get in the ring together.


I think if Geale doesn't win this, and same goes for Fletcher, then he should look at self promoting a couple of domestic fights then head off to Europe, try and get the Commonwealth title and Euro title and rebuild himself. Sam Soliman did something similar a few years ago. There's still some money fights for Geale if he tries to rebuild himself.

I honestly don't know what's been going on with Carr-Quinlan.


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

I think the Hordern Pavilion is far too big a venue for this fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I think if Geale doesn't win this, and same goes for Fletcher, then he should look at self promoting a couple of domestic fights then head off to Europe, try and get the Commonwealth title and Euro title and rebuild himself. Sam Soliman did something similar a few years ago. There's still some money fights for Geale if he tries to rebuild himself.
> 
> I honestly don't know what's been going on with Carr-Quinlan.


There's little doubt there would still be fights at one level or other out there for Daniel Geale if he happened to lose. But I just get the feeling at 33, with a young family and a very healthy bank balance he might be smart enough to call it quits if he lost.

Hopefully we won't get to find out. As I think he'll beat Fletcher.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Daniel wins pretty comfortably, maybe a stoppage.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to go to this, anyone else going?
> 
> @bruiserh89 you coming up for it?


Middle of the week is shit for me. Means getting the time off work too, so probably a no.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I recon this is more important for Geale to win, and win he will. I don't get why Aussie fight fans don't get behind good domestic match-ups like they do in the UK? The loser of this will still have good domestic fights that can be made, just a pity local fans don't get behind them enough for decent money to be involved to make it worth while.
> 
> As for Carr-Quinlan, this is the fourth time this fight has been schedualed.


Very good point regarding your domestic scene , if your lads were having to constantly fight at the very highest level at home then the hike up to commonwealth level wouldn't be as big as it appears to be at the moment for your fighters , to tell the truth fighters here having to fight at a high standard domestically has made the British title stronger than the Commonwealth title and the step from British to European standard isn't as daunting as it once was . The Aussie domestic scene once could stand up next to any domestic scene on the planet and it was no coincidence your fighters were way more successful on the world stage .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'm not sure whether to go to this, anyone else going?


2 weeks today guys, anyone in?


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

I hope fletcher gets up, but I don't think he's good enough to beat Geale over 12 rounds and he doesn't have enough power to stop him. But Josey is right, we should be seeing more of these fights in Australia, top domestic match ups, it's best for the fans and it gives the boxers enough experience to bank on for when they step up


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Fletcher is a very uninspiring fighter, I'll be disappointed in Geale if he doesn't KO Fletcher.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I can't see Geale getting beat here.

Anyone know the betting Geale on points?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Im a Geale hugger so of course Im going to say Geale but am worried to see how he rebounds from his first bad loss mentally. Especially the circumstances in which the fight ended. Hopefullty Daniel makes a statement and builds his confidence up Im tipping Geale by stoppage.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Kel said:


> I can't see Geale getting beat here.
> 
> Anyone know the betting Geale on points?


Had a look at the TAB at lunch and he's around $1.25/$1.30. Fletcher was around $3.50/3.75 (win). Tbh I didn't pay too close attention as I was looking at other fights. WA TAB didn't have much on offer this weekend, PAC V Algieri, Fury V Chisora, Geale V Fletcher. Online would be the best option if you have an account.

*Algeiri $7.00 and upwards, didn't take it but worth a look


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Gallen vs Watts is all i want to see


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Gallen will knock him out in 30seconds


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Im a Geale hugger so of course Im going to say Geale but am worried to see how he rebounds from his first bad loss mentally. Especially the circumstances in which the fight ended. Hopefullty Daniel makes a statement and builds his confidence up Im tipping Geale by stoppage.


Daniel's a smart guy, the GGG loss won't have any affect on him mentally.

Your last sentence is right, Daniel *will* make a statement here like he did with Garth, so as to throw any doubt out the window.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Geale took a similar pasting to what Cleverly took off Kovalev and Nathan isn't the same confident fighter he was IMO its impossible to predict with any confidence what mental scars such an emphatic defeat will have upon Danny Geale at this stage , Nathan will face a dangerous opponent Saturday night up in Liverpool in Bellew and that fight will answer a lot of questions regarding Nathan we won't know about Geale until he's matched v a more dangerous fighter than Fletch , one things for sure neither took a sustained beating like Lacy took ie a systematic hammering that stops careers there and then in there tracks .


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Heard on the radio this morning the winner of this fight is Jermain Taylor's mandatory?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Heard on the radio this morning the winner of this fight is Jermain Taylor's mandatory?


Interesting development if true. Was it said by someone credible? Or by one of those radio know-nothing-about-boxing types?

I had previously read Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam was Taylor's mandatory.

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2014/10/24/sam-soliman-where-to-next-for-the-dethroned-king/


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Geale took a similar pasting to what Cleverly took off Kovalev and Nathan isn't the same confident fighter he was IMO its impossible to predict with any confidence what mental scars such an emphatic defeat will have upon Danny Geale at this stage , Nathan will face a dangerous opponent Saturday night up in Liverpool in Bellew and that fight will answer a lot of questions regarding Nathan we won't know about Geale until he's matched v a more dangerous fighter than Fletch , one things for sure neither took a sustained beating like Lacy took ie a systematic hammering that stops careers there and then in there tracks .


I agree. Although (hopefully for Geale) the GGG fight was over pretty quickly and Dan knew when he'd had enough. I think Cleverly would have lost more confidence in his corner than anything after Kovalev, the ref should have stopped it and his a Dad should've waved it off between rounds. It was unnecessary the poor bloke was with the fairies.
Motivation could be the killer for Geale knowing that certain goals might be beyond him.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Interesting development if true. Was it said by someone credible? Or by one of those radio know-nothing-about-boxing types?
> 
> I had previously read Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam was Taylor's mandatory.
> 
> http://www.aus-boxing.com/2014/10/24/sam-soliman-where-to-next-for-the-dethroned-king/


It was on the Triple M sports all-in this morning, so not exactly a credible source.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

N'Jikam is Taylors mandatory but Quillin will beat Taylor next up IMO that's what will happen.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> It was on the Triple M sports all-in this morning, so not exactly a credible source.


atsch

That's your contribution to talking real boxing. Johns, Geyer and Fat Worland inside scoops :lol:

There's no way those two are getting a crack at Taylor..... They are both coming off losses and are nobodies in the states.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> It was on the Triple M sports all-in this morning, so not exactly a credible source.


Some of the stuff these know-nothing radio types come out with is mindboggling. I've heard bouts being described as being for world titles when they are nothing even close to it. I think some promoters know they are dealing with idiots and just ply them with bullshit :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Fletcher looks the much bigger body in this picture. However, BoxRec has Geale listed at 5ft 10 and Fletcher at just 1/2 an inch taller.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I agree. Although (hopefully for Geale) the GGG fight was over pretty quickly and Dan knew when he'd had enough. I think Cleverly would have lost more confidence in his corner than anything after Kovalev, the ref should have stopped it and his a Dad should've waved it off between rounds. It was unnecessary the poor bloke was with the fairies.
> Motivation could be the killer for Geale knowing that certain goals might be beyond him.


Yep igood call regarding Vince as it was obvious very early doors Kovalev was two steps up , Nath trier to fight fire with Fire and got clipped time after time post fight Nath said " even his taps to my arms hurt like a bastard , these guys are different breed " . :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Fletcher looks the much bigger body in this picture. However, BoxRec has Geale listed at 5ft 10 and Fletcher at just 1/2 an inch taller.


Anyone expecting a war need not bother watching this event even if they both weren't good mates their styles are that of boxers not warriors , Christmas money for the kids fight this , don't tell me this is PPV ?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Some of the stuff these know-nothing radio types come out with is mindboggling. I've heard bouts being described as being for world titles when they are nothing even close to it. I think some promoters know they are dealing with idiots and just ply them with bullshit :lol:


:lol: :yep



Spider said:


> Fletcher looks the much bigger body in this picture. However, BoxRec has Geale listed at 5ft 10 and Fletcher at just 1/2 an inch taller.


Yeah, Fletcher's got thick arms, looks a weight class up from Geale with the apparent height difference too.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> atsch
> 
> That's your contribution to talking real boxing. Johns, Geyer and Fat Worland inside scoops :lol:
> 
> There's no way those two are getting a crack at Taylor..... They are both coming off losses and are nobodies in the states.


 @Francis75 you were wondering. Yes Kel is in gulag for baiting Gong in the above quoted post. The new rules made it clear about this. If Gong had retaliated he'd be in there too. Previously this would have turned the thread into a tit for tat shit fight but that cant happen anymore.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> @Francis75 you were wondering. Yes Kel is in gulag for baiting Gong in the above quoted post. The new rules made it clear about this. If Gong had retaliated he'd be in there too. Previously this would have turned the thread into a tit for tat shit fight but that cant happen anymore.


If Kel is in gulag for that then this section of CHB is in serious trouble Bruza . i am not familiar with the radio hosts mentioned but Kel was correct they are indeed both coming off lop sided loses and even if they were know well enough in the states then deserving of a title fight v Taylor after their upcoming spar they ain't . if anything Sam Soliman is way more deserving of another crack at a world title .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> If Kel is in gulag for that then this section of CHB is in serious trouble Bruza . i am not familiar with the radio hosts mentioned but Kel was correct they are indeed both coming off lop sided loses and even if they were know well enough in the states then deserving of a title fight v Taylor after their upcoming spar they ain't . if anything Sam Soliman is way more deserving of another crack at a world title .


Jose, it didn't have anything to do with the quality of the source of information, it had everything to do with an ongoing Jibe Kel has had with Gong, suggesting he doesn't know anything about boxing and cant contribute to any proper boxing conversations.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Jose, it didn't have anything to do with the quality of the source of information, it had everything to do with an ongoing Jibe Kel has had with Gong, suggesting he doesn't know anything about boxing and cant contribute to any proper boxing conversations.


Fair enough you're the ELECTED Mod and it's your call , i am sure most here will support what ever action you deem fit , anyway does anyone else agree Sam Soliman would be a more deserving candidate to rematch Jermain than either Fletcher or Geale ? bloody Fletch got stopped by Billy Joe Saunders a couple of years ago and hasn't had a win to warrant Another world title shot . Geale was lucky to get another shot after getting beaten by Barker when all that was put in his way to qualify him was a fella with a 12-3-1 record ,,,,No diss to Garthy either .


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> It was on the Triple M sports all-in this morning, so not exactly a credible source.


Bugger. Taylor would be a good fight to get right back into contention.

In any case, Daniel fighting Jarrod will be a good old Ozzie war as both fighters are pretty desperate to pick themselves up after their last outings.
Daniel will show true grit here and do a Garth Wood on Jarrod IMO. :happy


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Jose, it didn't have anything to do with the quality of the source of information, it had everything to do with an ongoing Jibe Kel has had with Gong, suggesting he doesn't know anything about boxing and cant contribute to any proper boxing conversations.


You're on the right track Bruiser, the joint needed a big shake up.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Less than a week to go for this all out OZZIE WAR!!! 

Get behind our fighters lads! :bbb


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Less than a week to go for this all out OZZIE WAR!!!
> 
> Get behind our fighters lads! :bbb


 It's a good fight between 2 guys coming off bad losses with a good undercard(by Australian standards)Geale should win easily IF the demolition job Golovkin did on him hasn't affected him mentally.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It's a good fight between 2 guys coming off bad losses with a good undercard(by Australian standards)Geale should win easily IF the demolition job Golovkin did on him hasn't affected him mentally.


Holy crap Stiff, you need some punctuation in there. :lol:

But yeh, great undercard, didn't realise Willis Meehan was fighting so soon?

Daniel will be fine, it wasn't really a demolition, just one hit and he went down. He bounced back up quick and was a bit shaky. 
He'll be on fire, trust me... :deal


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Holy crap Stiff, you need some punctuation in there. :lol:
> 
> But yeh, great undercard, didn't realise Willis Meehan was fighting so soon?
> 
> ...


if he loses this I think he should retire. He's made some good money and doesn't need to be a katsidis.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> if he loses this I think he should retire. He's made some good money and doesn't need to be a katsidis.


If he loses this, then he's done anyhow and the GGG loss did have an effect on him.

Fear not, he WILL be fine. Now say it out aloud 100 times...


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> If he loses this, then he's done anyhow and the GGG loss did have an effect on him.
> 
> Fear not, he WILL be fine. Now say it out aloud 100 times...


haha. I agree he will get the job done. Its just that if he didn't I'd hope he calls it quits


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Shown at Melbourne pubs?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Shown at Melbourne pubs?


It would be worth a phone call or two just to find out. I couldn't find Choc V Rabchenko at any of the usual haunts I go to, but, I happened to be in one of them last week and the poster (Wednesday's card) is advertised. 4.30 WA time which I'm assuming means 3 fights max on Fox with the 3 hour time difference.

Note: I see that Shane Quinn is fighting for the Australian Cruiserweight title. I saw a couple of his first fights and he has a very vocal following, good luck to him. I remember him having a very impressive physique and from what it appears he's come along way. Tough fight here though.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Shown at Melbourne pubs?


Hope this works.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/foxsportsvenues/venue-finder/pay-per-view#geale-v-fletcher/at/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> Hope this works.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/foxsportsvenues/venue-finder/pay-per-view#geale-v-fletcher/at/


It does. Plenty of venues showing the fight. 42 in NSW. 11 in VIC.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fletcher has the tools to defeat Geale.



> featured sponsor
> 
> Fletcher Has The Tools To Defeat Geale
> 
> ...


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know about that Stiffs everyone keeps saying this Fletch is the kiddie but we've seen little to back up these claims thus far in his career i know it's still early doors in his pro career but it's hard to see where he can go if he suffers another defeat here v Gealey, what i find interesting is how he's been put in with world class and Saunders is only now being spoken of as having the talent to strike out for a world trinket stab .


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

COUGH COUGH stream? COUGH.
:verysad


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

zelky said:


> COUGH COUGH stream? COUGH.
> :verysad


All I've found is a couple of pay streams and I'm a bit dubious about them. Whoever used to do the Aus streams doesn't seem to bother or can't anymore.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

A babbling brook would greatly enhance my perusing abilities?!


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> All I've found is a couple of pay streams and I'm a bit dubious about them. Whoever used to do the Aus streams doesn't seem to bother or can't anymore.


I think all those sites are rip off sites any way mate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I've had to download software for those sites to play. Guess what, you'd never believe it, but those sights still didn't play and all of a sudden my computer was a petri dish crawling with viruses, it was like a primary school playground in the middle of winter in side that thing.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I've had to download software for those sites to play. Guess what, you'd never believe it, but those sights still didn't play and all of a sudden my computer was a petri dish crawling with viruses, it was like a primary school playground in the middle of winter in side that thing.


Yeah that's pretty shit. I'll leave well alone.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I've had to download software for those sites to play. Guess what, you'd never believe it, but those sights still didn't play and all of a sudden my computer was a petri dish crawling with viruses, it was like a primary school playground in the middle of winter in side that thing.


Yeah mate never download anything to watch a stream. If you can't watch it as is from a link someone has sent to you etc...don't bother.

Never click on this one (below) at VIP. It's a link to malware and appears in the list of streams available:

"Watch Now - Download our free new desktop app - HD Streams"


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah that's pretty shit. I'll leave well alone.





zelky said:


> Yeah mate never download anything to watch a stream. If you can't watch it as is from a link someone has sent to you etc...don't bother.
> 
> Never click on this one (below) at VIP. It's a link to malware and appears in the list of streams available:
> 
> "Watch Now - Download our free new desktop app - HD Streams"


Yep, computer has never been the same since, even after I had a computer scientist spend over an hour on it :fire You usually come across with solid gold stre.......um, babbling brooks, Zelky, they've always been much appreciated (taps nose).


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Share the love Zelky if your in a position to please mate . Btw spot on about those wank streams direct link is the only way to fly lads .


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What's the general view on the main event over there. Do people think Fletcher has a decent shot of winning?
Personally, i wouldn't be at all shocked.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> What's the general view on the main event over there. Do people think Fletcher has a decent shot of winning?
> Personally, i wouldn't be at all shocked.


While a few have said it might be a good fight, no one has suggested Fletch will win. I actually think Geale will stop him mid rounds.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Yep, computer has never been the same since, even after I had a computer scientist spend over an hour on it :fire You usually come across with solid gold stre.......um, babbling brooks, Zelky, they've always been much appreciated (taps nose).


These guys will clean it up for you for free http://forums.techguy.org/54-virus-other-malware-removal/ They've helped me a couple of times with malware problems. Sign up and follow the instructions on how to get help.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah that's pretty shit. I'll leave well alone.





bruiserh89 said:


> These guys will clean it up for you for free http://forums.techguy.org/54-virus-other-malware-removal/ They've helped me a couple of times with malware problems. Sign up and follow the instructions on how to get help.


Cheers mate, I'll give 'em a whirl, thankfully I have a mate who's a very good computer scientist mate (ex Telstra, Chubb and Carter Holt Harvey head of computers), I cook a BBQ, supply the piss and he'll go to work on my computer. Unfortunately he won't help me hack in to the Commonwealth bank.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

There are no streams unfortunately tonight gents.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

If your computer is riddled with viruses and malware and such shite, then do a system restore. It will take the unit back to factory settings - which basically means it'll be exactly as it was when you bought it. Downside is you'll lose your pics, etc that you may have stored on the hard drive unless of course you have backed them up.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Nah, there are no streams out there by the looks of things. I've been to all my go-to sites and came up empty. People usually also share them on twitter if they find anything, but there's nothing today sadly.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

My day just took a turn for the better, the local has it live. Geale KO6 :bbb

-split my head on a structural beam
-told to "fuck off perv"
-found half of my passport in the dryer.

Keep youse posted.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> My day just took a turn for the better, the local has it live. Geale KO6 :bbb
> 
> -split my head on a structural beam
> -told to "fuck off perv"
> ...


:lol:

Sorry to laugh mate but that's shocking.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> My day just took a turn for the better, the local has it live. Geale KO6 :bbb
> 
> -split my head on a structural beam
> -told to "fuck off perv"
> ...


We'll know before you do, you're three hours behind over there, mate atsch


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry to laugh mate but that's shocking.


What else can you do?


DBerry said:


> We'll know before you do, you're three hours behind over there, mate atsch


Most people say 20 years behind. We will overtake you by February at this rate.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

[


Nigelbro said:


> What else can you do?
> 
> Most people say 20 years behind. We will overtake you by February at this rate.


Hahaha, i was hoping you'd give me the opening for that gag, just do the RBR in here, will ya?! ta mate.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

zelky said:


> There are no streams unfortunately tonight gents.
> 
> This is where I usually get them from. Bruiser if the link is against forum rules please let me know and I'll delete it.


Yeah it is. I checked on this and they'd rather we weren't so overt. Best to delete


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> My day just took a turn for the better, the local has it live. Geale KO6 :bbb
> 
> -split my head on a structural beam
> -told to "fuck off perv"
> ...


I wanna hear what you did to score the fuck off perv :hey


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah it is. I checked on this and they'd rather we weren't so overt. Best to delete


Sweet mate done.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Apparently final round of Carr v Quinlan and Carr way up on points. Stif and I called it, it seems.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Apparently final round of Carr v Quinlan and Carr way up on points. Stif and I called it, it seems.


Jake wins it, good for Carr, I enjoy watching him fight. I've only seen Quinlan fight Joseph Kwadjo.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I wanna hear what you did to score the fuck off perv :hey


I think I've spent too much time in the Lounge Forum mate. My Engalise nut spook too will.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Jake Carr UD 10 Renold Quinlan 96-95, 96-95, 96-94


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Yeah Carr UD and Flanagan UD before that also.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Pleas, please, as knowledgeable boxing fans, stop using unanimous/split decision as a way of summing up a boxing fight. This is a very close fight if the scores are 96-95, yet I've seen some terribly wide decisions split due to a dodgy ref. All in the boxing game know to look at how wide the win is to know if it's a close fight or not.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

zelky said:


> Yeah Carr UD and Flanagan UD before that also.


You can throw a hat over the Aussie cruisers. No one really on top. Flanagan in the mix.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Only caught the last 3 of that one. Looked alright.
Now Lucas Browne is being interviewed from the waist up so you can't quite see @JohnH swinging from his nuts.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Only caught the last 3 of that one. Looked alright.
> Now Lucas Browne is being interviewed from the waist up so you can't quite see @JohnH swinging from his nuts.


:rofl:rofl:rofl In fine form tonight.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Has Gallen fought yet? OK up now.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah that's pretty shit. I'll leave well alone.





Nigelbro said:


> Only caught the last 3 of that one. Looked alright.
> Now Lucas Browne is being interviewed from the waist up so you can't quite see @*JohnH* swinging from his nuts.


:lol:atsch Or Bruiser :hey


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Gallen just came in to Led Zeppelin - Kashmir. Touched Gloves. Here we go.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Only caught the last 3 of that one. Looked alright.
> Now Lucas Browne is being interviewed from the waist up so you can't quite see @JohnH swinging from his nuts.


Gold!
:lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Only caught the last 3 of that one. Looked alright.
> Now Lucas Browne is being interviewed from the waist up so you can't quite see @JohnH swinging from his nuts.


Too early for nut swinging, I've only just got up.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Gallen lands some bomb left hooks, shades of Kimbo-Tilyard.
Watts dislocates shoulder.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah that's pretty shit. I'll leave well alone.





Nigelbro said:


> Watts dislocates shoulder.


That's gonna be a worry in a boxing fight.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Gallen missed with wild left hook. His right elbow connects with watts left shoulder as he ducked underneath.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Gallen lands some bomb left hooks, shades of Kimbo-Tilyard.
> Watts dislocates shoulder.


Did it look legit? Usually its pretty obvious when that happens.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> :lol:atsch Or Bruiser :hey


Yeah yeah. I did think I dodged that one :smile


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

How the fuck did he hurt his either shoulder...you seen the size of the fucken things?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Did it look legit? Usually its pretty obvious when that happens.


Yeah mate. Watts was awful and the best thing he did was duck the punch which led to the injury.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah yeah. I did think I dodged that one :smile


:lol: I'm a big Big Daddy fan, as is @Sox. No need to hide mate.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Too early for nut swinging, I've only just got up.


Just joking mate. You get a free pass on Browne #hardworkdedication .


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah that's pretty shit. I'll leave well alone.





Nigelbro said:


> Just joking mate. You get a free pass on Browne *#hardworkdedication* .


:lol: Heath Ellis's mantra, he even gets his class to chant it :rofl


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I can't really hear the commentary for the pre-fight highlight reel here GGG v Geale, but I did read Geale is keen for a rematch.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I can't really hear the commentary for the pre-fight highlight reel here GGG v Geale, but I did read Geale is keen for a rematch.


i'd believe he genuinely does, I'd believe he'd give it his best shot, again, too. I think he needs to have a second crack.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Just joking mate. You get a free pass on Browne #hardworkdedication .


No problem mate. :thumbsup


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I really like Geale in his previous fights when he has returned from a loss. I'm not talking about GGG rematch, I'm talking about Fletcher tonight. He has either gone for a shut-out or a KO (Opponents permitting). I'll stick with KO6


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Gallen just came in to Led Zeppelin - Kashmir. Touched Gloves. Here we go.


It's when he comes out to stairway to heaven you know your in the shit :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

:uwot


JohnH said:


> Too early for nut swinging, I've only just got up.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Significant step below world class in speed, pace and power. 
Possibly fletcher 10-9


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> :uwot


I like that pic, makes me laugh.

Haven't been up long mate, 10 days straight at work (Black Friday weekend in the middle too), I was shattered. Just had breaky. On the plus side it's almost 12 and I might head to the boozer for a pint or 2. :cheers


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Lots of glove punches, both fighters take their turn at getting backed to the ropes.

Hard to score .

Geale 18-18


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

anybody got a link?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Lots of glove punches, both fighters take their turn at getting backed to the ropes.
> 
> Hard to score .
> 
> Geale 18-18


Nice one Nige


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Pace steps up and Geale strings a few punches together in multiple advances. I could only count Fletcher landing consecutive 1-2's on 3 occasions.

Geale 28-27


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm seeing some on twitter and other sites having Geale up 2-0, and others having Fletcher up 2-0.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Cheers for the updates @Nigelbro!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Fletcher 2 warnings for forearms then he slips.

Geale clear 38-36

Far from spectacular


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fletcher down in the 5th.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

If you're on twitter. Updates here - https://twitter.com/GrantleeKieza/with_replies


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Geale steps it up but Fletcher's game and fires back, costing him a KD due to Geales significantly harder shots. A gap is widening here. Fletcher wears two beauties at the end and shrugs it.

Geale 48-44


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> Rd 5: Huge rd for Geale. Fletcher down early and hurt again at the end of the rd
> 
> - Grantlee Kieza (@GrantleeKieza) December 3, 2014


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Geale starts strong but fletcher matches and grow as the round goes on. Fletcher's strongest round and I'll give it to him

57-55


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Very close, scrappy wresting and takedowns. Geale better power punches 

68-64


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Geale busier and swarming but the the way Fletcher backed him up in the 2nd minute, and then in the last minute is a very worrying sign for Daniels future prospects IMO 

79-73


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Some fans reports sound like they have Geale well up, while most have it as a very close fight. No idea what to believe.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Toe to toe here it steps right up. Fletcher close to KO and bounces limp to the ropes but manages to trade with some good counters. Surviving and countering effectively for the remainder.

89-82


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Got a fresh pint 9/10 pour and frosty. Missed most parts but momentum is with Geale 

99-91


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Don't knock him out Gealey!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I bet the decision


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

11th is far closer than it should be. Fletcher has had Judah ankles for the last 3 rounds and Geale can't get him outta there. Very brave-yet not spectacular by fletcher

109-100


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Hang in their Jarrod! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Geale needed a win and got one. Now time to step up again.

The 2 minute long 11th round was a nice touch :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Geale needed a win and got one. Now time to step up again.
> 
> The 2 minute long 11th round was a nice touch :lol:


Two minute 11th whats all that about ?


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Ditto for the last. Geale controls the ring but gets countered far too much for a guy wanting to step up after this fight. 

119-109
Edit:I've given fletcher 2 rounds in the thread but I can't work out where my calls went awry but Geale should only have 118.

Keep them away from GGG. It was a slow boring start and then it turned into a reasonably close contest


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the RBR mate well done go get yourself another ale .


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Yep cheers for updates! Much appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> Geale wins 119-108, 119-108, 119-108
> 
> - Grantlee Kieza (@GrantleeKieza) December 3, 2014


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I gifted fletcher the 6th.

9-10
10-9
10-9
10-9
10-8
9-10
10-9
10-9
10-9
10-9
10-9
10-9

118-109


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Geale have Fletch down in the 5th ?


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Geale looked sloppy in my opinion, he also looked like he let Jarod off the hook a few times


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Did Geale have Fletch down in the 5th ?


Yep. With a rather innocuous punch on the end of a forward flurry, Fletcher tried a combination counter in the middle of one of Geales most dominant periods of the fight The left-right to either side of Fletcher's head which iced off that round were quality and should've end it. Fletcher (while hurt) stood upright and just did a three stooges style double-take shrug.



Raff said:


> Geale looked sloppy in my opinion, he also looked like he let Jarod off the hook a few times


It was like they both trained at sea-level and fought on top of Kilimanjaro. Strange kind of lethargy from both.
Compare Mundine-Geale II to this fight and Daniels zip,bounce, side-step-back-away are non existent.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Raff said:


> Geale looked sloppy in my opinion, he also looked like he let Jarod off the hook a few times


Agree, he seemed to only get out of first gear a few times, backed right off every time he had Jarrod in trouble.
They are mates I guess.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Two minute 11th whats all that about ?


The time keeper obviously made a mistake and rang the bell to end the 11th round after only 2 minutes. Not 3 minutes.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> It was like they both trained at sea-level and fought on top of Kilimanjaro. Strange kind of lethargy from both.


It's very humid at the moment. Might have a bit to do with it.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

zelky said:


> It's very humid at the moment. Might have a bit to do with it.


Nah mate IF any fighter is carrying another to get the Decision its fight fixing and illegal plain and simple .


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

anyone know where I can find some highlights?

All i can see reported are clips of those 2 knob head footy players


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> anyone know where I can find some highlights?
> 
> All i can see reported are clips of those 2 knob head footy players


Can't help you there sorry Sam but just out of interest what price did you get on a Geale points decision ?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Can't help you there sorry Sam but just out of interest what price did you get on a Geale points decision ?


$2.03

Not crazy odds but was a quick lil money doubler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> $2.03
> 
> Not crazy odds but was a quick lil money doubler
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that's the equivalent to 2-1 in the fraction system the bookies use here ? Not bad little bet that the bookies must be mugs down under this fight had Gesle written all over it .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> $2.03
> 
> Not crazy odds but was a quick lil money doubler
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that's the equivalent to 2-1 in the fraction system the bookies use here ? Not bad little bet that the bookies must be mugs down under this fight had Geale written all over it .


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> So that's the equivalent to 2-1 in the fraction system the bookies use here ? Not bad little bet that the bookies must be mugs down under this fight had Geale written all over it .


No doubt they got it wrong. Saw the odds and had to jump in figuring easy pay day. To bad I'm to scared to bet big. The $50 I put down was pushing it haha.

I figured both blokes knew each other well enough to avoid being to hurt and would box to a decision with Daniels better experience getting him over the line. Was surprised to hear Daniel almost had Jarrod out of there as well as on the deck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> No doubt they got it wrong. Saw the odds and had to jump in figuring easy pay day. To bad I'm to scared to bet big. The $50 I put down was pushing it haha.
> 
> I figured both blokes knew each other well enough to avoid being to hurt and would box to a decision with Daniels better experience getting him over the line. Was surprised to hear Daniel almost had Jarrod out of there as well as on the deck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Listen Sam if you're ever going to listen to any old Kuntz advice be it this kid , only ever bet what you can afford to lose , i was told that as a young man and I've tried to stick to it my entire adult life and it's stood me in good stead . I did my stones a few times when i was a teenager though :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Nah mate IF any fighter is carrying another to get the Decision its fight fixing and illegal plain and simple .


 It was strange Geale looked to have him on queer st in the 9th but you can't definitely say he carried Jarrod.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

> Fletcher and Geale should be a willing....if not a bit boring contest. Both havent much pop in their hands.
> 
> It concerns me where Geale is going from here. Decent opponent for him though, and to keep active. Geale should win in a shutout...?


Iposted this in the other Geale/Fletcher thread a few days ago. Looks like Sally nailed it again.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It was strange Geale looked to have him on queer st in the 9th but you can't definitely say he carried Jarrod.


I can't say one way or the other either Stiffs as I ain't seen the fight yet ( probably won't bother now anyway ) but it's defo a risk when two mates fight each other .


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Iposted this in the other Geale/Fletcher thread a few days ago. Looks like Sally nailed it again.


Uncanny !!! Are you being visited by Bert Sugars ghost in ya sleep ? , this fight was so difficult to predict, you must be some sort of boxing guru or something . Well done you .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I can't say one way or the other either Stiffs as I ain't seen the fight yet ( probably won't bother now anyway ) but it's defo a risk when two mates fight each other .


 I thought that as I was watching but I have seen similar fights where one fighter looked gone and managed to hang on and survive where both fighters don't know each other. Also the same with Barker and we definitely know Daniel didn't carry Darren(to lose :lol Gealey just isn't the best finisher. He should have finished Wood well before his corner retired him when they fought.


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Uncanny !!! Are you being visited by Bert Sugars ghost in ya sleep ? , this fight was so difficult to predict, you must be some sort of boxing guru or something . Well done you .


Cheers mate. I can tell you are warming towards me...:cheers


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Cheers mate. I can tell you are warming towards me...:cheers


Keep these predictions up mate and you wont be able to shake me , you are a once in every 500 years poster ... phenomenal level of punditry .


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> Keep these predictions up mate and you wont be able to shake me , you are a once in every 500 years poster ... phenomenal level of punditry .


Hey Josey. (being serious) There was an article on the net about the Poms being upset with an white flag with a red cross hanging out of a window. It said that it had possible consequences for all Europe etc. But the article never explained why. There were 2 flags actually, both red crosses, but one was on its side, while the other was upright. What was that all about?

(I'll see if i can find the article)

http://www.news.com.au/world/europe...ear-the-eu-apart/story-fnh81p7g-1227138849810


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

sallywinder said:


> Hey Josey. (being serious) There was an article on the net about the Poms being upset with an white flag with a red cross hanging out of a window. It said that it had possible consequences for all Europe etc. But the article never explained why. There were 2 flags actually, both red crosses, but one was on its side, while the other was upright. What was that all about?
> 
> (I'll see if i can find the article)
> 
> ...


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Mate, how is this any different from a soccer fans window? Whats the fuss about, for fucks sake? You are ASSuming i understand your environment. I dont.

Its like you could walk into a pub in Coonamble or Walgett and get an education in Australian culture within seconds. Dont assume that you or i know each others environments. Im asking a fair dinkum question.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

To tell the truth Sal i don't know what happened or care to I ain't trying to offend it's just situations arise like this everyday here in the UK and it's mostly instigated by the scare monger red tops , basically what I can gather from the situation is ( and I could be wrong ) this labour female politician took the piss out of this fellers patriotic streak and tried to indicate he had racist motives for flying his country's flags and she came unstuck and was forced to resign .hope this helps .


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Full Geale vs Fletcher fight for those who haven't seen it >>>


----------

